# Kamikoto knives must be stopped!



## crockerculinary (May 14, 2018)

these guys are killing me. the ads are following me everywhere online, people are frequently asking me what i think about them, some amazing chefs with good reputations are falling prey to it and hawking their knives on social media, their crappy marketing scheme is actually WORKING!!!, and they are getting "penetration in the market". this makes me very sad, that a scammy company with enough money and a deceptive pricing and marketing scheme can get away with basically lying to the public and succeed. grrr.


----------



## StonedEdge (May 14, 2018)

i totally agree....i'd even get a Chelsea Miller before falling for Kamigarbage


----------



## Jville (May 14, 2018)

+2 yeah these pease me off too. There are always coming up on n facebook.


----------



## chinacats (May 14, 2018)

Never heard of them...sounds like I'd rather not.


----------



## crockerculinary (May 14, 2018)

chinacats said:


> Never heard of them...sounds like I'd rather not.



no, youd rather not. its almost impressive how shady it is.

basically we have a mega corp behind the website dealdash creating brands they call "luxury", but are really generic, posting them for sale with a scheme like "regularly retails for $1295, but with our special offer you can have them for only $272!" except they have never retailed for 1295, ever, and arent even worth the 272. to top that off, they are marketing themselves as if they were made by old japanese craftsmen, using the taglines "masters of tradition" and "built on a legacy of excellence" superimposed over photos of japanese flags and craftsmen. then they are sending free sets to well known and respected chefs, who for some reason, when it comes to knives, dont know their ass from their elbow, and somehow getting them to post all over social media just how great these knives are. pair that with a super aggressive advertising campaign and tons of obviously fake reviews, press releases, and reporting, which lead to average joes and justines raving and blogging about how much they want these, and you got a perfect storm of garbage and disappointment. 

unfortunately the more i try to engage with folks about how ****** this is, the more they pop up in my online ads and feeds.


----------



## pd7077 (May 14, 2018)

And dont forget that their website explicitly states that their knives are made in China...smh


----------



## Jville (May 14, 2018)

There are plenty of great chefs out there that don't know s*** about knives. Although some are extremely knowledgeable, more are not.


----------



## daveb (May 14, 2018)

It's not a question of knife knowledge, it's how much is their price to whore their names.

For me, 75K to put my knives away and use theirs, and look happy doing it, for a year.

Should note they should pay me sooner rather than later cause I get asked about them every day....:cool2:


----------



## Corradobrit1 (May 14, 2018)

crockerculinary said:


> no, youd rather not. its almost impressive how shady it is.
> 
> basically we have a mega corp behind the website dealdash creating brands they call "luxury", but are really generic, posting them for sale with a scheme like "regularly retails for $1295, but with our special offer you can have them for only $272!" except they have never retailed for 1295, ever, and arent even worth the 272. to top that off, they are marketing themselves as if they were made by old japanese craftsmen, using the taglines "masters of tradition" and "built on a legacy of excellence" superimposed over photos of japanese flags and craftsmen. then they are sending free sets to well known and respected chefs, who for some reason, when it comes to knives, dont know their ass from their elbow, and somehow getting them to post all over social media just how great these knives are. pair that with a super aggressive advertising campaign and tons of obviously fake reviews, press releases, and reporting, which lead to average joes and justines raving and blogging about how much they want these, and you got a perfect storm of garbage and disappointment.
> 
> unfortunately the more i try to engage with folks about how ****** this is, the more they pop up in my online ads and feeds.



Agreed. The overwhelmingly positive reviews on Amazon just don't ring true and independent.


----------



## chinacats (May 14, 2018)

Is Amazon + knives a thing?


----------



## daveb (May 14, 2018)

You've been off grid too long. Amazon has the best deals on knives. I get emails telling me so every day.


----------



## TEWNCfarms (May 14, 2018)

crockerculinary said:


> no, youd rather not. its almost impressive how shady it is.
> 
> basically we have a mega corp behind the website dealdash creating brands they call "luxury", but are really generic, posting them for sale with a scheme like "regularly retails for $1295, but with our special offer you can have them for only $272!" except they have never retailed for 1295, ever, and arent even worth the 272. to top that off, they are marketing themselves as if they were made by old japanese craftsmen, using the taglines "masters of tradition" and "built on a legacy of excellence" superimposed over photos of japanese flags and craftsmen. then they are sending free sets to well known and respected chefs, who for some reason, when it comes to knives, dont know their ass from their elbow, and somehow getting them to post all over social media just how great these knives are. pair that with a super aggressive advertising campaign and tons of obviously fake reviews, press releases, and reporting, which lead to average joes and justines raving and blogging about how much they want these, and you got a perfect storm of garbage and disappointment.
> 
> unfortunately the more i try to engage with folks about how ****** this is, the more they pop up in my online ads and feeds.


yeah I remember seeing their ads here and there, I was just like get out of here. I had no idea they are That expensive! Insane! And I thought other knives looked basic for $1K but these knives for real look cheap and crap!


pd7077 said:


> And dont forget that their website explicitly states that their knives are made in China...smh


hahaha and that is the funniest part!


----------



## TEWNCfarms (May 14, 2018)

daveb said:


> You've been off grid too long. Amazon has the best deals on knives. I get emails telling me so every day.



nah! eBay All The Way! I hate amazon! They are always more money for what I can get on ebay. Unless you are a "prime" member, and then it's the same price. But now that you say it maybe I should look on amazon at some knives see if anything peaks my interest... haha!


----------



## Keith Sinclair (May 14, 2018)

daveb said:


> You've been off grid too long. Amazon has the best deals on knives. I get emails telling me so every day.


 
I just looked up and read about Kamikoto knives, now will probably get banners & E-Mails too just for searching. Those things are expensive noticed you can get used or like new for much cheaper. Stamped logo on a 500.00 Santoku:O


----------



## TEWNCfarms (May 14, 2018)

NOOO!!!! Their ad Just came up on youtube!!! Make it stop!


----------



## TEWNCfarms (May 14, 2018)

haha oh yeah beware, it literally just happened to me!


Keith Sinclair said:


> I just looked up and read about Kamikoto knives, now will probably get banners & E-Mails too just for searching. Those things are expensive noticed you can get used or like new for much cheaper. Stamped logo on a 500.00 Santoku:O


----------



## rick alen (May 14, 2018)

Several of their shills popped up on Cheftalk. Because some of our moderators are a bit dense when it comes to scammers like this we actually had to be polite to them, at first. Then even the mods got tired of them.


----------



## daveb (May 14, 2018)

TEWNCfarms said:


> nah! eBay All The Way! I hate amazon! They are always more money for what I can get on ebay. Unless you are a "prime" member, and then it's the same price. But now that you say it maybe I should look on amazon at some knives see if anything peaks my interest... haha!



piques



rick alen said:


> Several of their shills popped up on Cheftalk. Because some of our moderators are a bit dense when it comes to scammers like this we actually had to be polite to them, at first. Then even the mods got tired of them.



Dense mods here is arguable, but polite? Not a chance.


----------



## panda (May 14, 2018)

only idiots dont like amazon prime, it's the greatest thing ever.


----------



## TEWNCfarms (May 15, 2018)

panda said:


> only idiots dont like amazon prime, it's the greatest thing ever.



I dont give into the masses and I dont support slave labor. Though I have been buying stuff oil and wax at Walmart lately...


----------



## StonedEdge (May 15, 2018)

We are all someone's slave so it really doesn't matter in the end. Wether it be the wife or the tax man. $0.02


----------



## Nomsdotcom (May 15, 2018)

TEWNCfarms said:


> I dont give into the masses and I dont support slave labor. Though I have been buying stuff oil and wax at Walmart lately...


I suppose you don't use apple products or anything like that then? You don't have a smart phone or a mass produced car?
Just wondering...


----------



## TEWNCfarms (May 15, 2018)

Oh no I love Apple! Now I used to hate them but once I actually bought an Apple I never turned back! I guess thats how Ill be once I buy a good knife.!


----------



## TEWNCfarms (May 15, 2018)

Yeah dats right! To a degree. Theres a difference with living a free peaceful life and having obligations or even imprisonment, and being forced to do something under harsh conditions.

But hell yeah we are living in an age of modern slavery, the slavery masters now are billionaires and conglomerates. They control it all!


----------



## Nomsdotcom (May 15, 2018)

TEWNCfarms said:


> Oh no I love Apple! Now I used to hate them but once I actually bought an Apple I never turned back! I guess thats how Ill be once I buy a good knife.!


Don't quite know what to say to that... won't use amazon because of following the heard/ slave labor... but are more than fine with supporting apple products. Seems a little contradictory


----------



## TEWNCfarms (May 15, 2018)

Nomsdotcom said:


> Don't quite know what to say to that... won't use amazon because of following the heard/ slave labor... but are more than fine with supporting apple products. Seems a little contradictory


Most people dont have Apple, and those who do are usually my people. And when it was found out they had bad conditions at a manufacturing facility overseas they immediately made it better.

Haha but this has gotten way out of hand, the Main Reason I dont like Amazon is because I love eBay! And eBay is cheaper more often than not, and is individuals usually. Amazon stocks up on a lot of things and they solely make the money. And also because Everyone uses amazon.


----------



## McMan (May 16, 2018)

TEWNCfarms said:


> Most people dont have Apple, and those who do are usually my people. And when it was found out they had bad conditions at a manufacturing facility overseas they immediately made it better.
> 
> Haha but this has gotten way out of hand, the Main Reason I dont like Amazon is because I love eBay! And eBay is cheaper more often than not, and is individuals usually. Amazon stocks up on a lot of things and they solely make the money. And also because Everyone uses amazon.



"Apple made more profit in three months than Amazon has generated during its lifetime":
https://www.cnbc.com/2018/05/11/app...amazon-has-generated-during-its-lifetime.html


----------



## crockerculinary (May 16, 2018)

good job keeping this on topic. :flush:


----------



## cheflivengood (May 16, 2018)

McMan said:


> "Apple made more profit in three months than Amazon has generated during its lifetime":
> https://www.cnbc.com/2018/05/11/app...amazon-has-generated-during-its-lifetime.html



nevermind


----------



## chinacats (May 16, 2018)

More ot but Amazon has tons of small sellers...but I too generally buy my cheap **** on eBay because it's cheaper.


----------



## TEWNCfarms (May 16, 2018)

McMan said:


> "Apple made more profit in three months than Amazon has generated during its lifetime":
> https://www.cnbc.com/2018/05/11/app...amazon-has-generated-during-its-lifetime.html


Good!


----------



## LifeByA1000Cuts (May 20, 2018)

From a EU perspective: There's a motley come and go of legit japanese exports on amazon marketplace, eg occasional good deals on Sakai Takayuki pieces.


----------



## Gyutoh205 (May 21, 2018)

:rofl2: - Sold Out!


----------



## holdmyphone (May 23, 2018)

You'd think the algorithms would be advanced enough that they'd bombard me with ads for the knives I want instead of this kamikoto and chelsea miller trash.


----------



## ecchef (May 23, 2018)

holdmyphone said:


> You'd think the algorithms would be advanced enough that they'd bombard me with ads for the knives I want instead of this kamikoto and chelsea miller trash.



:laugh:


----------



## Matus (May 23, 2018)

holdmyphone said:


> You'd think the algorithms would be advanced enough that they'd bombard me with ads for the knives I want instead of this kamikoto and chelsea miller trash.



No, they do know what you like, thats why you get Chelsea Miller [emoji56]


----------



## TEWNCfarms (May 23, 2018)

holdmyphone said:


> You'd think the algorithms would be advanced enough that they'd bombard me with ads for the knives I want instead of this kamikoto and chelsea miller trash.



Thats the whole point because no one wants the trash so theyre paying for those ads while the ones you want they dont need to advertise.

And I seriously Hate these ads! EVERY SINGLE YouTube video I have watched for a week and a half or more has been kamakoto kamakoto kamakoto! I should have never went to their site when I saw this thread to see the ridiculous prices!


----------



## kmtyb (May 23, 2018)

McMan said:


> "Apple made more profit in three months than Amazon has generated during its lifetime":
> https://www.cnbc.com/2018/05/11/app...amazon-has-generated-during-its-lifetime.html



Don't look at profits... Look at Market cap. Soon Amazon will be the most valued company in the world


----------



## Nomsdotcom (May 23, 2018)

kmtyb said:


> Don't look at profits... Look at Market cap. Soon Amazon will be the most valued company in the world


Until Kamikoto overtakes amazon for total world domination


----------



## woodworkcan (May 23, 2018)

I was curious and had a look at their website.

Look at the botched grind on these masterpieces... :eyebrow:


----------



## daveb (May 23, 2018)

Now you'll get the zombie treatment. The ads will be everywhere and you can't kill them. Don't be sharing that chit here:spankarse:

Kidding of course.

There have been a plethora of suck knives marketed this way, but don't think anyone has been so aggressive. They're everywhere and I've not clicked a thing.


----------



## Paraffin (May 24, 2018)

woodworkcan said:


> I was curious and had a look at their website.
> 
> Look at the botched grind on these masterpieces... :eyebrow:



I can see it, we can see it, but the people they're selling to won't see it. Home cooks don't know anything about knives, and they don't want to sharpen, or they might learn something about what a "grind" is.

Back in the pre-Internet days when all we had were "trusted" sources like magazines, you might get a decent product review from something like Consumer Reports. Now, it's the Wild West of the interwebs and self-stroking social media like Facebook. Whoever has the loudest or sexiest-looking web site rules, and consumers are segregating themselves into little bubbles of approval and reinforcement for their purchases. 

I don't know how we break out of that cycle, on the wider society level. But at least we knife knuts have this forum to discover what works and what doesn't.


----------



## TEWNCfarms (May 24, 2018)

kmtyb said:


> Don't look at profits... Look at Market cap. Soon Amazon will be the most valued company in the world



See yeah thats what I thought, Amazon is the number one company in the world, and is Bazos now the richest man in the world? Third richest, Gates is still the richest.


----------



## TEWNCfarms (May 24, 2018)

woodworkcan said:


> I was curious and had a look at their website.
> 
> Look at the botched grind on these masterpieces... :eyebrow:



Yeah I know it looks horrible! It looks like a cheap Stamped Steel knife. I bet the only hand made part of it is when they box the knife up or something



Nomsdotcom said:


> Until Kamikoto overtakes amazon for total world domination



Haha!


----------



## frog13 (May 24, 2018)

Amazon, Apple, Facebook and Google ...... the race is on to become the first $1,000,000,000,000 company.

Interesting read ......... http://www.thefourbook.com/


----------



## welshstar (May 25, 2018)

Why dont you explain whats wrong with the grind for novices ?


----------



## LifeByA1000Cuts (May 25, 2018)

Luckily, it seems to be "just" uneven grind angle, not an edge profile that follows the concave sections in the shinogi?


----------



## Nemo (May 25, 2018)

Gyutoh205 said:


> :rofl2: - Sold Out!


This is a pretty well known marketing technique: Advertising a ridiculously expensive variant (which may not even be available) in order to make the (inflated) price of the actual product seem like a bargain.


----------



## daveb (May 25, 2018)

In my facey book I saw a new piece of chit, a cleaver! You can save $500 on it, buy 2 and you'll have shig money...


----------



## Midsummer (May 25, 2018)

"Fully versed in traditional blade-making practices, Kamikoto's blades are handmade by a select group of experienced craftsmen in Niigata, Japan, where blacksmithing can be traced back to before the Edo period, as well as in Yanjiang, China  a town with over 1,000 years of knife and sword making heritage. Today, Yanjiang is the leading center of Japanese-style knife forging, polishing and balancing  where the Japanese legacy is preserved, and carried on, with reverence for the skill of the knifesmiths who evolved this craft centuries ago."

https://kamikoto.com/pages/about-kamikoto

And I thought it was Sakai:O


----------



## lemeneid (May 25, 2018)

Big question is, has anyone on KKF bought one?? &#128541;


----------



## btbyrd (May 26, 2018)

I think we're still trying to get the funds set up for the Chelsea Miller passaround before we do the Kamikoto passaround.


----------



## MrChen (May 26, 2018)

I hate them... vg10 doesnt worth that much


----------



## chiffonodd (May 26, 2018)

Paraffin said:


> Home cooks don't know anything about knives, and they don't want to sharpen, or they might learn something about what a "grind" is.


----------



## Paraffin (May 26, 2018)

chiffonodd said:


>



Oh c'mon, I mean the home cooks that don't frequent this forum. :happymug:


----------



## LifeByA1000Cuts (May 26, 2018)

That's why I prefer the term "cooking enthusiast", even if it might sound posh to some.


----------



## Chef Doom (May 26, 2018)

TEWNCfarms said:


> NOOO!!!! Their ad Just came up on youtube!!! Make it stop!


[emoji23] [emoji23] [emoji23]


----------



## Chef Doom (May 26, 2018)

panda said:


> only idiots dont like amazon prime, it's the greatest thing ever.


It's actually a psychological plot to get you to spend more money. As amitted by Amazon and their analytics team.


----------



## Dave Martell (May 26, 2018)

Paraffin said:


> Back in the pre-Internet days when all we had were "trusted" sources like magazines, you might get a decent product review from something like Consumer Reports. Now, it's the Wild West of the interwebs and self-stroking social media like Facebook. Whoever has the loudest or sexiest-looking web site rules, and consumers are segregating themselves into little bubbles of approval and reinforcement for their purchases.




I just gave this a standing ovation.


----------



## Corradobrit1 (May 26, 2018)

Paraffin said:


> Back in the pre-Internet days when all we had were "trusted" sources like magazines, you might get a decent product review from something like Consumer Reports. Now, it's the Wild West of the interwebs and self-stroking social media like Facebook. Whoever has the loudest or sexiest-looking web site rules, and consumers are segregating themselves into little bubbles of approval and reinforcement for their purchases.



About sums it up


----------



## LifeByA1000Cuts (May 27, 2018)

Back in the pre-internet days we tended to not even know options that were outside the big, prefabricated bubble that was marketed to our respective region.


----------



## slickmamba (May 27, 2018)

Haha in the age of the internet, we have access to all the knowledge we need, but need to be able to filter out fake/disingenuous reviews and advertisements. Oh boy


----------



## LifeByA1000Cuts (May 27, 2018)

As if it has really been that different in the print magazine age. OK, there was a financial barrier to entry to complete hot-air players, but it was fish in a barrel to mediocre ones.


...

That said, the need for filtering is what keeps quality printed cookbooks alive these days


----------



## Corradobrit1 (Jun 5, 2018)

They're even advertising on Tinder......impress your future g/f with a classy set of knives. Show them how its really done in the kitchen :rofl2:


----------



## lemeneid (Jun 8, 2018)

Are these the next Kamikoto?
https://cerasteeltech.com


----------



## ecchef (Jun 8, 2018)

Midsummer said:


> "Today, Yanjiang is the leading center of Japanese-style knife forging."
> 
> https://kamikoto.com/pages/about-kamikoto
> 
> And I thought it was Sakai:O



Forging, as in Made falsely especially with intent to deceive - Merriam-Webster, not me.
Theres certainly a long history of that craft to build on.


----------



## TEWNCfarms (Jun 9, 2018)

ecchef said:


> Forging, as in Made falsely especially with intent to deceive - Merriam-Webster, not me.
> Theres certainly a long history of that craft to build on.



Hahaha forging thats hilarious!


----------



## Gjackson98 (Jun 28, 2018)

Hahahaha this is funny to read. I am just gonna add that, I have been receiving their ads everywhere for a while(which is normal), but very soon my wife start to receive the same thing, then slowly it expanded into my family... basically wherever I go, it follows. I am just hopping that I won’t end up receiving a bunch of them this year for Christmas.


----------



## StrawberryMeow (Jun 30, 2018)

woodworkcan said:


> I was curious and had a look at their website.
> 
> Look at the botched grind on these masterpieces... :eyebrow:



A newbie would like to request an explanation of why the grind is botched. I thought grind means the shape of the cross section (as shown in choil shots), which you really can't see in this photo.


----------



## Chef Doom (Jul 4, 2018)

Gjackson98 said:


> Hahahaha this is funny to read. I am just gonna add that, I have been receiving their ads everywhere for a while(which is normal), but very soon my wife start to receive the same thing, then slowly it expanded into my family... basically wherever I go, it follows. I am just hopping that I won’t end up receiving a bunch of them this year for Christmas.


This is why it is important to clear your digital tracks as much as possible.

Also I tell my family members gifts that are not consumable will find a new home in my local landfill.


----------



## Matus (Apr 26, 2019)

I am just going to give this thread a bump as Kamikoto knives were recently mentioned by one of our own and described rather positively. So just to warn the others.


----------



## M1k3 (Apr 26, 2019)

Keith Sinclair said:


> I just looked up and read about Kamikoto knives, now will probably get banners & E-Mails too just for searching. Those things are expensive noticed you can get used or like new for much cheaper. Stamped logo on a 500.00 Santoku:O





TEWNCfarms said:


> NOOO!!!! Their ad Just came up on youtube!!! Make it stop!



Incognito mode ftw! Or whatever your preferred browser calls it.


----------



## inferno (Apr 26, 2019)

"masters of tradition" love it lol.

All i know from using the internet for many ears is that when a company riddles the product pages of something with quotes/statements/reviews from "professionals" instead of actual specifications of the product being sold then you know its complete sh1t. ALL the warning bells are ringing.


----------



## Michi (Apr 27, 2019)

I don't know why everyone thinks that Kamikoto are no good. I saw them on the internet, they have really good reviews:

Here is an absolutely amazing paper cut:

Sigh…


----------



## jmacie (Apr 27, 2019)

Matus said:


> I am just going to give this thread a bump as Kamikoto knives were recently mentioned by one of our own and described rather positively. So just to warn the others.


I own some of these knives. I like them. They were recommended by a James Beard awarded friend. If your opinion of any knife is based on only secondhand info from people that have never owned one, then you have a possibility of being mistaken. Since I own some, and LIKE them, that's all that's necessary for ME. I defend them because I can. I don't ridicule for the sake/fun of it


----------



## Midsummer (Apr 27, 2019)

jmacie said:


> I own some of these knives. I like them. They were recommended by a James Beard awarded friend. If your opinion of any knife is based on only secondhand info from people that have never owned one, then you have a possibility of being mistaken. Since I own some, and LIKE them, that's all that's necessary for ME. I defend them because I can. I don't ridicule for the sake/fun of it



I think the majority of the"ridicule" is aimed at the deceptive business practice of the company. I personally dislike deception, misrepresentation of product and costs. For me there is enough good stuff out there that I can afford to buy from honest people. If you are unaware of the deception then review this thread and if you still can not see it; then you never will and we will have to agree to disagree.


----------



## jmacie (Apr 27, 2019)

You really have comments about comments, not about the knives. I, once again, like them. Your not liking the company has no bearing on the quality or value of a knife you've never held


----------



## lemeneid (Apr 27, 2019)

So tell us then, what do you like about them? Because you haven’t given us any details about how sharp they are, their edge retention, ease of sharpening, ergonomics, nothing at all 

Or are you just another Kamikoto shill?


----------



## Midsummer (Apr 27, 2019)

jmacie said:


> You really have comments about comments, not about the knives. I, once again, like them. Your not liking the company has no bearing on the quality or value of a knife you've never held



You either are not capable of understanding my comments or choose to disregard, but you have not answered them. In any case you are not worth my time. Best of luck in your adventures.


----------



## jmacie (Apr 27, 2019)

lemeneid said:


> So tell us then, what do you like about them? Because you haven’t given us any details about how sharp they are, their edge retention, ease of sharpening, ergonomics, nothing at all
> 
> Or are you just another Kamikoto shill?


I'm happy to attempt to be straighforward with you, but you labeling me a shill is not a good start. I have zero interest in selling you any knives. I have said in the "Burfection" thread these knives have good retention and are easy for me to sharpen, as I use edge pro, and occasionally a Ken Onion Worksharp. The knives are all well balanced, but if you are used to wooden handles they might be a bit heavier with hours of use. I retired from 35 years in the kitchen using German steel mostly but I prefer French carbon. I speak through MY experience, so "selling " you or anyone a duck torchon by saying it's great is totally different then setting one in front of your face


----------



## Cyrilix (Apr 27, 2019)

jmacie said:


> I'm happy to attempt to be straighforward with you, but you labeling me a shill is not a good start. I have zero interest in selling you any knives. I have said in the "Burfection" thread these knives have good retention and are easy for me to sharpen, as I use edge pro, and occasionally a Ken Onion Worksharp. The knives are all well balanced, but if you are used to wooden handles they might be a bit heavier with hours of use. I retired from 35 years in the kitchen using German steel mostly but I prefer French carbon. I speak through MY experience, so "selling " you or anyone a duck torchon by saying it's great is totally different then setting one in front of your face



Have you ever used any Japanese knives that are considered to be top tier on this forum? Say, a Watanabe, Ashi Ginga, Konosuke Fujiyama, semi-stainless Heiji, TF, Shigefusa, Kato (Fujiwara Yoshiaki), Hinoura, Kagekiyo, something made by Yoshikazu Ikeda or Yoshikazu Tanaka. I'm sure there are others, but your experience is much more valuable when you have good reference points.


----------



## Jville (Apr 27, 2019)

jmacie said:


> I'm happy to attempt to be straighforward with you, but you labeling me a shill is not a good start. I have zero interest in selling you any knives. I have said in the "Burfection" thread these knives have good retention and are easy for me to sharpen, as I use edge pro, and occasionally a Ken Onion Worksharp. The knives are all well balanced, but if you are used to wooden handles they might be a bit heavier with hours of use. I retired from 35 years in the kitchen using German steel mostly but I prefer French carbon. I speak through MY experience, so "selling " you or anyone a duck torchon by saying it's great is totally different then setting one in front of your face



You should be comparing them with good japanese knives, perhaps thats the problem. Kamikoto passes themselves off as elite japanese knives with wild prices, than they give you supposedly a deal of a lifetime. Thats marketing fluff. If most of your experience is with German and French knives that could help explain why you feel so highly about them. Perhaps, its lack of experience with jks and other great western knifd makers?


----------



## jmacie (Apr 27, 2019)

Cyrilix said:


> Have you ever used any Japanese knives that are considered to be top tier on this forum? Say, a Watanabe, Ashi Ginga, Konosuke Fujiyama, semi-stainless Heiji, TF, Shigefusa, Kato (Fujiwara Yoshiaki), Hinoura, Kagekiyo, something made by Yoshikazu Ikeda or Yoshikazu Tanaka. I'm sure there are others, but your experience is much more valuable when you have good reference points.


I agree, and I own none of these knives, surely cannot afford most of them


----------



## Chicagohawkie (Apr 27, 2019)

the Worlds full of followers who just love this kinda stuff! Let them be happy!


----------



## jmacie (Apr 27, 2019)

Jville said:


> You should be comparing them with good japanese knives, perhaps thats the problem. Kamikoto passes themselves off as elite japanese knives with wild prices, than they give you supposedly a deal of a lifetime. Thats marketing fluff. If most of your experience is with German and French knives that could help explain why you feel so highly about them. Perhaps, its lack of experience with jks and other great western knifd makers?


It's futile to continue to justify my "liking" of my Kamikoto knives. I have no need to collect expensive boutique knives or elite Japanese forged knives as I'm out of the business and prep/cook only for two now. I was only trying to point out that judging a knife quality without ever actually used the knife is unproven, no matter how ****** the company or the knife is, as a matter of fact


----------



## ian (Apr 27, 2019)

Cyrilix said:


> Have you ever used any Japanese knives that are considered to be top tier on this forum? Say, a Watanabe, Ashi Ginga, Konosuke Fujiyama, semi-stainless Heiji, TF, Shigefusa, Kato (Fujiwara Yoshiaki), Hinoura, Kagekiyo, something made by Yoshikazu Ikeda or Yoshikazu Tanaka. I'm sure there are others, but your experience is much more valuable when you have good reference points.





jmacie said:


> I agree, and I own none of these knives, surely cannot afford most of them



To be fair, it’s a little too much to say that someone is unable to evaluate Kamikoto knives without having experience with the top tier knives you list. They are not the correct comparison. One should be listing knives in the $80-$150 range, e.g. asking how they compare to a Tojiro DP, a Gesshin Stainless, or something... I mean, a Kamikoto set of three knives is $260 on amazon.

+1 to all the complaints about the business practices, though, of course.


----------



## daveb (Apr 27, 2019)

I'm not a kamikoto fan, quite the opposite and that's primarily a result of their marketing technique.

But your point re owning and using them is valid and well taken. Thanks.


----------



## JustinP (Apr 27, 2019)

Jeeze. I clicked on this thread and immediately got a Facebook ad force this garbage :/.


----------



## dwalker (Apr 27, 2019)

ian said:


> To be fair, it’s a little too much to say that someone is unable to evaluate Kamikoto knives without having experience with the top tier knives you list. They are not the correct comparison. One should be listing knives in the $80-$150 range, e.g. asking how they compare to a Tojiro DP, a Gesshin Stainless, or something... I mean, a Kamikoto set of three knives is $260 on amazon.
> 
> +1 to all the complaints about the business practices, though, of course.


The set is $260 only if you are lucky enough to find them on sale. This is a $1400 set. They HAVE to be good.


----------



## ian (Apr 27, 2019)

Excellent point. I keep forgetting their true worth.


----------



## Xenif (Apr 27, 2019)

Frugal Utilitarian Church of Kamikoto, has a nice ring to it. They must have an Evangelical Regiment.


----------



## Cyrilix (Apr 27, 2019)

ian said:


> To be fair, it’s a little too much to say that someone is unable to evaluate Kamikoto knives without having experience with the top tier knives you list. They are not the correct comparison. One should be listing knives in the $80-$150 range, e.g. asking how they compare to a Tojiro DP, a Gesshin Stainless, or something... I mean, a Kamikoto set of three knives is $260 on amazon.
> 
> +1 to all the complaints about the business practices, though, of course.



I'm not comparing Kamikoto to these knives. I'm identifying a level of experience that I would like to see from a member before their review has sufficient credibility with me.


----------



## rick alen (Apr 27, 2019)

On another forum a few folks acquired the Kamikoto set either out of gross ignorance or a curiosity as to whether their "crap-meter" was accurate. Consensus amongst both these types of buyers was essentially that the Kamikotos made German stainless look very good, in every way imaginable. I personally don't bother wondering whether their were folks so poorly arranged in their parts as to buy the set at $1400, or have ever felt that my own crap-meter needs any testing here.

What's to really get a chuckle out of is that even the pictures on their website made the knives look like crap.


----------



## playero (Apr 28, 2019)

Maybe send a set to Ricky Trans at Burrfection so he can test and analyze. Then we will know.


----------



## Michi (Apr 28, 2019)

playero said:


> Maybe send a set to Ricky Trans at Burrfection so he can test and analyze. Then we will know.


Cheap side swipe?


----------



## Jville (Apr 28, 2019)

playero said:


> Maybe send a set to Ricky Trans at Burrfection so he can test and analyze. Then we will know.



Rachel Ray said they are fabtabulous!


----------



## playero (Apr 28, 2019)

Rachel sold tons of knives with her program


----------



## dwalker (Apr 28, 2019)

playero said:


> Rachel sold tons of knives with her program


And she didn't have to lie to do it.


----------



## loqman026 (Apr 28, 2019)

From the experience sharpening customer's Kamikoto the nakiri, yanagi and parer sets of 3

- the handle is super heavy and all three is unbalanced. Even the parer handle is sooo unbalance.

- they design as a single bevel but no ura/flat only surface and theres a secondary bevel on both side. I end up sharpening them as asymmetrical 90/10 knife. Some micro bevel on the flat side

- it has ugly factory mill finish above the secondary bevel on the shinogi surface and they still claim it was hand forge

- the steel just like cheap stainless. It takes good edge after sharpen but no idea about the edge retention since i already given back to customer

conclusion: hmmmm.......


----------



## Cyrilix (Apr 28, 2019)

loqman026 said:


> From the experience sharpening customer's Kamikoto the nakiri, yanagi and parer sets of 3
> 
> - the handle is super heavy and all three is unbalanced. Even the parer handle is sooo unbalance.
> 
> ...



Cheap stainless has no edge retention. The edge will roll pretty quickly after use. However, most home cooks won't care, so for someone used to $5 knives, this one probably seems okay.


----------



## loqman026 (Apr 28, 2019)

Cyrilix said:


> Cheap stainless has no edge retention. The edge will roll pretty quickly after use. However, most home cooks won't care, so for someone used to $5 knives, this one probably seems okay.


that's so true. when it seems to have decent handle design and a wooden box with cert, its a premium knife!!


----------



## Jville (Apr 29, 2019)

Was trying to quote but guess i messed up disregard post.


----------



## daveb (Apr 29, 2019)

playero said:


> Rachel sold tons of knives with her program





dwalker said:


> And she didn't have to lie to do it.



True story.

Racheal did not know squat about knife technique when she started her first Food Channel "show". They sent her to knife school.

Wusthof supplied her and most of other "chefs" with knives in the beginning when funds were sparse.

After enjoying some success, Racheal went to Wusthof and told them she wanted to be paid (a lot) to use Wusthof products.

(As a side note she helped popularize the Wustie 6 inch santoku - as a rocker)

She launched her own line of Racheals Really ****** Knives.


----------



## loqman026 (Apr 29, 2019)

Jville said:


> Not sure what exactly you are trying to say or infer. Perhaps, you are simply just stating info?


Yes. Just sharing some experience after sharpening them as it was sent to me. While not everyone get to hold the knife themselves. Nothing special to say about the knife


----------



## Jville (Apr 29, 2019)

Jville said:


> Was trying to quote but guess i messed up disregard post.





loqman026 said:


> Yes. Just sharing some experience after sharpening them as it was sent to me. While not everyone get to hold the knife themselves. Nothing special to say about the knife



My bad, i wasnt referencing you. I was refrencing the comment below.



playero said:


> Rachel sold tons of knives with her program


----------



## Bert2368 (Apr 29, 2019)

For INVESTORS in a business, all that matters is that their investment are making them sufficient profits.

Not product aesthetics or higher than the minimum needed to be salable levels of quality, let alone a rigorous pursuit of perfection for its own sake.

Who OWNS Kamikoto? Who owns Cutco? (The businesses, not these brands of "knife shaped objects")


----------



## Eloh (Apr 29, 2019)

Cyrilix said:


> Cheap stainless has no edge retention. The edge will roll pretty quickly after use. However, most home cooks won't care, so for someone used to $5 knives, this one probably seems okay.



Maybe just semantic, but typical German stainless steel is not necessarily cheaper than typical carbon used in Japanese knives. It's just chosen and heattreated in a way to withstand maximum abuse  could be easily hardened a lot higher too. Sorry for ot


----------



## Cyrilix (Apr 29, 2019)

Eloh said:


> Maybe just semantic, but typical German stainless steel is not necessarily cheaper than typical carbon used in Japanese knives. It's just chosen and heattreated in a way to withstand maximum abuse  could be easily hardened a lot higher too. Sorry for ot



Even German steel has variations in hardness. I think the ones that are 57-58 are respectable. The cheap stainless tends to be even softer. At the end of the day, heat treated for abuse means poor enthusiast performance. It may mean better mass market performance, but that's not my metric. I care about how fine my edge can become and how long it lasts with proper use, not how much I can bash it against the wall and have it not chip.


----------



## Barclid (Apr 29, 2019)

jmacie said:


> I own some of these knives. I like them. They were recommended by a James Beard awarded friend. If your opinion of any knife is based on only secondhand info from people that have never owned one, then you have a possibility of being mistaken. Since I own some, and LIKE them, that's all that's necessary for ME. I defend them because I can. I don't ridicule for the sake/fun of it



Being recommended by someone with a James Beard award means nothing. Being a professional chef doesn't give you some innate knowledge of knives. I've sharpened a few Kamikoto (not mine) and they're universally trash. Like was mentioned above, they market as single bevel knives but have no or ill-defined ura. The ones I sharpened were severely bent at the base of the spine, likely due to a weak-spot from the welding. During sharpening it was like rubbing an eraser on my stones. Harder stones like Debado SNE or Shapton Glass didn't feel quite as bad but it was instant, thick mud and massive dishing on the Cerax 1000 that I tried it on. I would recommend Kiwi, Chicago Cutlery, Ikea, Farberware or quite _literally _anything else over these.


----------



## Michi (Apr 29, 2019)

Eloh said:


> Maybe just semantic, but typical German stainless steel is not necessarily cheaper than typical carbon used in Japanese knives. It's just chosen and heattreated in a way to withstand maximum abuse


I think there is a lot to be said in favour of German knives for an average household. If I'm after a knife that works better than the cheap stamped supermarket ones, but I'm not a knife geek, a German knife is a really good answer. It's tough, easy to sharpen, can take a lot of abuse, and cuts well enough to delight most people who are not knife experts. It doesn't rust, not even if it sits wet on the cutting board for hours.

Below is a picture of my 18 cm Wüsthof chef's knife. That knife is over thirty years old. It has been used thousands of times. It's been dropped dozens of times. It's been through the dishwasher a few hundred times. (That was before I knew better.)

A Wüsthof will handle the dishwasher just fine. The blade and the scales don't even notice. I stopped putting Wüsthofs into the dishwasher once I noticed that, over time, the detergent etches out the rivets. So, on that chef's knife of mine, the rivets are now recessed maybe a tenth of a millimetre, and not as shiny as they were originally. But, if "well meaning" guests help clean up and put the thing into the dishwasher, it's no big deal.

I still like using that knife, especially when there are bones around, or hard seeds and the like. I don't have to worry about chipping, and I can get that knife razor sharp. Sure, it doesn't hold its edge quite as long as a knife made from harder steel. But it doesn't mind getting abused either. And a hone will keep it sharp for a surprisingly long time.

For an average household looking to upgrade without going all out into Japanese steels, this is a fine option.


----------



## playero (Apr 30, 2019)

found this on my grandma farm house. Still cuts and push cuts and works.


----------



## Carl Kotte (Apr 30, 2019)

Barclid said:


> Being recommended by someone with a James Beard award means nothing. Being a professional chef doesn't give you some innate knowledge of knives. I've sharpened a few Kamikoto (not mine) and they're universally trash. Like was mentioned above, they market as single bevel knives but have no or ill-defined ura. The ones I sharpened were severely bent at the base of the spine, likely due to a weak-spot from the welding. During sharpening it was like rubbing an eraser on my stones. Harder stones like Debado SNE or Shapton Glass didn't feel quite as bad but it was instant, thick mud and massive dishing on the Cerax 1000 that I tried it on. I would recommend Kiwi, Chicago Cutlery, Ikea, Farberware or quite _literally _anything else over these.



Wait, if there was such a thing as innate knife knowledge (there isn’t but anyway) being a chef should neither add nor subtract from that knowledge. I guess you mean that being a chef does not entail being a knife expert. That seems true. Despite this being so, it is not unreasonable to regard professional chefs as (at least potentially) good assessors and advicers of kitchen knives. Sure, there are others with authority - not the least sharpeners, blacksmiths, vendors, enthusiasts etc. If I would take a guess, it wouldn’t surprise me if the answer to ’which knives are good/the best’ or at least ’best value for money’ varied a lot from category to category.
Cannot say who I would trust. Like finding out for myself.

Re Kamikoto, no experience, no idea, but given the bad press here, I will not rush to buy one (but that doesn’t mean much in itself).


----------



## Bert2368 (Apr 30, 2019)

Chefs should know about sharpening? Yeah, they SHOULD.

I have cooked in 3 different restaurant kitchens.

I met only 3 other people out of ALL the kitchen workers I knew who could do any sharpening whatsoever. Most line chefs and prep chefs I met didn't even know how to use a steel, those cooks largely got by on house knives which were either serrated or dull as a hoe.

I had to keep MY OWN knives out of the other staffs reach or they would dammage them being stupid.


----------



## daveb (Apr 30, 2019)

This. 

Kitchen pros are not much more likely to know or own decent knives than civilians. And like civilians most don't know squat about sharpening.

But the ones that do know, do own, do sharpen, can be considered to have some expertise.


----------



## Carl Kotte (Apr 30, 2019)

Bert2368 said:


> Chefs should know about sharpening? Yeah, they SHOULD.
> 
> I have cooked in 3 different restaurant kitchens.
> 
> ...



Not disputing that at all. In the kitchens I worked chefs generally had no clue about sharpening. I can only come to think of one guy who even owned a pair of stones (I wouldn’t know if he knew how to use them).


----------



## brainsausage (Apr 30, 2019)

Chefs/‘cooks’ by and large are no better at knowing how well a knife works compared to a non ‘professional’ in my experience. The amount of cooks I’ve worked with that were equal parts poor in both technique(be it general knife skills, maintenance etc), and understanding of what makes a knife work well is far more than the ones on the other side of that equation sadly. Granted it’s just my experience, but I’ve had and seen enough conversations on this topic to be able to state with some surety that slapping a ‘Chef Approved’ sticker on a knife is complete and utter ********.


----------



## ian (Apr 30, 2019)

Makes sense to me. I only cook at home, but I have to say that my cooking isn't much better now than when I only used Shuns that I had sharpened at a local shop once a year. (Or rather, my skills are significantly better now, but it's because I'm older, not because of the knew knife knowledge.) Sometimes the knife obsession even makes me a worse cook. "Ok, the dish is now perfectly balanced, but I really want to chop another onion. Couldn't hurt to put one more in." Maybe the precision of my current cuts adds a bit of something to the dishes I make, but I doubt anyone could really tell...


----------



## Carl Kotte (May 1, 2019)

brainsausage said:


> Chefs/‘cooks’ by and large are no better at knowing how well a knife works compared to a non ‘professional’ in my experience. The amount of cooks I’ve worked with that were equal parts poor in both technique(be it general knife skills, maintenance etc), and understanding of what makes a knife work well is far more than the ones on the other side of that equation sadly. Granted it’s just my experience, but I’ve had and seen enough conversations on this topic to be able to state with some surety that slapping a ‘Chef Approved’ sticker on a knife is complete and utter ********.



Ah, OK! My experience is the exact opposite. But, coming to think of it, I have mostly been in high end kitchens working with very skilled chefs. They are not a representative sample. 

I guess it comes down to who to trust. I have no answer.


----------



## Carl Kotte (May 1, 2019)

ian said:


> Makes sense to me. I only cook at home, but I have to say that my cooking isn't much better now than when I only used Shuns that I had sharpened at a local shop once a year. (Or rather, my skills are significantly better now, but it's because I'm older, not because of the knew knife knowledge.) Sometimes the knife obsession even makes me a worse cook. "Ok, the dish is now perfectly balanced, but I really want to chop another onion. Couldn't hurt to put one more in." Maybe the precision of my current cuts adds a bit of something to the dishes I make, but I doubt anyone could really tell...



This appeared to be an interesting observation but I didn’t get the opening ’Makes sense to me’. What do you refer to, what makes sense?


----------



## ian (May 1, 2019)

Carl Kotte said:


> This appeared to be an interesting observation but I didn’t get the opening ’Makes sense to me’. What do you refer to, what makes sense?



I just meant that there’s not necessarily a strong correlation between knife obsession and culinary skills, past the basics of how to use a knife competently, so it makes sense to me that there are many professionals who get by just fine with mediocre knives and without learning how to sharpen.


----------



## Michi (May 1, 2019)

ian said:


> so it makes sense to me that there are many professionals who get by just fine with mediocre knives and without learning how to sharpen


Just as there are many bad cooks who use excellent knives and who know how to sharpen…

What makes a good cook aren't the tools. But, put good tools into the hands of a good cook, and magic can happen.


----------



## Leo Barr (May 1, 2019)

loqman026 said:


> From the experience sharpening customer's Kamikoto the nakiri, yanagi and parer sets of 3
> 
> - the handle is super heavy and all three is unbalanced. Even the parer handle is sooo unbalance.
> 
> ...


I agree completely made in China(I think) the grind was poor they gave this knife to a two star Michelin chef who got me to sharpen it I did 90 / 10 I told him to give it to his* worst enemy* even the wooden box it came in was poorly made another chef in the same kitchen had a set that he had bought at a reduced price & had given up on them & was selling them to anyone foolish enough to buy them.
Fortunately most of the chefs I deal with ask my advice or ask me to get them knives a brand I often suggest that are reasonable prices is Masakage.


----------



## Jville (May 1, 2019)

Bert2368 said:


> Chefs should know about sharpening? Yeah, they SHOULD.
> 
> I have cooked in 3 different restaurant kitchens.
> 
> ...


This is quite accurate. I once saw a prep cook take her knife put it in a potatoe and then sledgehammer it into the cutting board while the potatoe was wedged in the kmife. She used the brute force of this technique to get through bags of potatoes for mash potatoes. She got the job done. Cooks and even chefs learn how to use knifes to get the job done, but it doesnt mean they use good and sharp knifes always. Some do but many, many dont.


----------



## Walla (May 1, 2019)

I've been cooking for close to 30 years...some have been high end... others more volume oriented....

I can say that house knives are always horrible things...abused by the cooks... I've seen them used to open cans...the knives themselves are poor quality and the amount of care taken in sharpening them by the sharpening service is negligible...

I learned early on that using my own knives was the way to go...

Anything that says chef approved... anything that says any job title approved is usually a marketing tool used to fool the general public into buying something at best mediocre...

As for the knife brand in question... never seen them...

Take care


Jeff


----------



## JoBone (May 1, 2019)

A chef friend of mine purchased a set of these for his first set of Japanese knives for professional use. 

He was really proud of the deal he got!!!

I wasn’t sure how to respond, a lukewarm smile, a nod, something like ‘I imagine the sale price fits the product. If you decide on another set, let me know ahead of time....’

The knives didn’t seem bad, kind 0f like a frozen pizza isn’t that bad...


----------



## daveb (May 1, 2019)

JoBone said:


> The knives didn’t seem bad, kind 0f like a frozen pizza isn’t that bad...



LIKE


----------



## Carl Kotte (May 1, 2019)

ian said:


> I just meant that there’s not necessarily a strong correlation between knife obsession and culinary skills.


Even that cautious remark seems to be an understatement. It is not merely the case that there’s not necessarily a strong correlation, it rather seems that there is no strong correlation between the two at all. (Compare with the correlation between owning a nice guitar and being able to play it well).


----------



## Carl Kotte (May 1, 2019)

Michi said:


> Just as there are many bad cooks who use excellent knives and who know how to sharpen…
> 
> What makes a good cook aren't the tools. But, put good tools into the hands of a good cook, and magic can happen.



Yeah, there are quite a few possible combinations here. 

Re your earlier post on Wüsthof, thumbs up!


----------



## Chef Doom (May 1, 2019)

Chicagohawkie said:


> the Worlds full of followers who just love this kinda stuff! Let them be happy!


Let them eat cake.


----------



## Chef Doom (May 1, 2019)

JustinP said:


> Jeeze. I clicked on this thread and immediately got a Facebook ad force this garbage :/.


The Matrix has you. You cannot escape the Matrix


----------



## Chef Doom (May 1, 2019)

Jville said:


> Rachel Ray said they are fabtabulous!


I miss the old sexy Rachel Ray. This new fat chick makes her hard to watch.


----------



## Chef Doom (May 1, 2019)

daveb said:


> True story.
> 
> Racheal did not know squat about knife technique when she started her first Food Channel "show". They sent her to knife school.
> 
> ...


It has been long understood that a pretty face can get away with the sleaziest of activities.


----------



## brooksie967 (May 1, 2019)

An Old forum member here... i think his name was Inzite or something, has these in his kitchen as daily users while his TFs and hiromoto honyaki and cleavers all sit on a shelf.


----------



## Chef Doom (May 1, 2019)

ian said:


> I just meant that there’s not necessarily a strong correlation between knife obsession and culinary skills, past the basics of how to use a knife competently, so it makes sense to me that there are many professionals who get by just fine with mediocre knives and without learning how to sharpen.


Maybe not knife obsession by itself, but if you put a good sharp knife in the hands of the common home cook they will know the difference and often cook more efficiently.


----------



## Chef Doom (May 1, 2019)

Leo Barr said:


> I agree completely made in China(I think) the grind was poor they gave this knife to a two star Michelin chef who got me to sharpen it I did 90 / 10 I told him to give it to his* worst enemy* even the wooden box it came in was poorly made another chef in the same kitchen had a set that he had bought at a reduced price & had given up on them & was selling them to anyone foolish enough to buy them.
> Fortunately most of the chefs I deal with ask my advice or ask me to get them knives a brand I often suggest that are reasonable prices is Masakage.


I don't understand why people simply don't throw things away. One man's trash is another bum's trusty weapon.


----------



## CulinaryCellist (May 6, 2019)

I'm a tad confused by people's earlier replies on this thread.. are you a fan of Chelsea Miller's work or nah? I see people flaming them and I see others wanting to do a pass around?


----------



## CulinaryCellist (May 6, 2019)

Also happy I joined this forum and read up before I fell into the kamikoto BS like my classmate


----------



## Migraine (May 6, 2019)

CulinaryCellist said:


> I'm a tad confused by people's earlier replies on this thread.. are you a fan of Chelsea Miller's work or nah? I see people flaming them and I see others wanting to do a pass around?



They look incredibly dreadful; there was an idea to do a pass-around to confirm.


----------



## CulinaryCellist (May 6, 2019)

Migraine said:


> They look incredibly dreadful; there was an idea to do a pass-around to confirm.


Ah, ok. And I can see why it's the popular opinion..
The idea for the greater to be integrated as part of the knife was interesting but I don't really see it as practical


----------



## crockerculinary (May 6, 2019)

Migraine said:


> They look incredibly dreadful; there was an idea to do a pass-around to confirm.


Problem is somebody would actually need to pay real money for the privilege.

If anybody has a kamikoto in their junk drawer and would like to do a passaround I would love the chance to give an honest review.


----------



## ian (May 6, 2019)

I'd say that Chelsea Miller's knives are the lesser for the inclusion of the grater. *drop mic*

----

Then again, without the grater, they'd just be ordinary knives with a DIY-looking handle and a bizarre profile. I mean, the following picture says it all, no?







Edit: then again, maybe they have amazing food release... prime candidate for consideration in kippington's thread, I think.

Second edit: I'm a little sorry for the hot takes. If Chelsea Miller is reading this, she should know that I haven't tested one of her knives, and maybe they're awesome. +1 for the passaround. I nominate someone else to buy one, although I'd probably kick in $10 out of curiosity. Just need 80 more people...


----------



## crockerculinary (May 6, 2019)

ian said:


> Edit: then again, maybe they have amazing food release...


Well so does a hatchet, but I’m not using one of those to brunoise my carrots either.


----------



## CulinaryCellist (May 6, 2019)

ian said:


> I'd say that Chelsea Miller's knives are the lesser for the inclusion of the grater. *drop mic*
> 
> ----
> 
> ...


Definitely wouldn't want that specific knife, a few of her knives I've seen have relatively normal profiles


----------



## ian (May 6, 2019)

crockerculinary said:


> Well so does a hatchet, but I’m not using one of those to brunoise my carrots either.



Indeed, although it's actually possible to imagine a knife with a great profile that also had a grater on it. Harder to imagine a knife that was otherwise great, except that it was a hatchet.


----------



## crockerculinary (May 6, 2019)

ian said:


> I mean, the following picture says it all, no?



yes, it does






i mean, have you ever even used a knife?


----------



## CulinaryCellist (May 6, 2019)

crockerculinary said:


> Problem is somebody would actually need to pay real money for the privilege.
> 
> If anybody has a kamikoto in their junk drawer and would like to do a passaround I would love the chance to give an honest review.


+1


----------



## daveb (May 6, 2019)

But, but, but, She's a hottie


----------



## chinacats (May 6, 2019)

True dat!


----------



## lemeneid (May 7, 2019)

Can’t she make normal knives? I’m pretty sure those would be a hit.


----------



## daveb (May 7, 2019)

Shes prob got a wait list a year or so long..... Handcrafted, reclaimed, artsy. And her customers don't actually cut anything. She owns that niche.


----------



## CoteRotie (May 7, 2019)

daveb said:


> Shes prob got a wait list a year or so long..... Handcrafted, reclaimed, artsy. And her customers don't actually cut anything. She owns that niche.


Right, they buy the knife, display it in the kitchen, then get one of these: https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/1483909118/suvie-kitchen-robot-with-multi-zone-cooking-and-re


----------



## Carl Kotte (May 7, 2019)

daveb said:


> But, but, but, She's a hottie



That is not relevant, and you know it!


----------



## daveb (May 7, 2019)

Carl Kotte said:


> That is not relevant, and you know it!




When was the last time you saw a successful, fugly, entrepreneur?

(Politicians aside...)


----------



## ian (May 7, 2019)

Damn, I was going to say Ross Perot... maybe all the unattractive ones eventually become politicians.


----------



## Jville (May 7, 2019)

daveb said:


> Shes prob got a wait list a year or so long..... Handcrafted, reclaimed, artsy. And her customers don't actually cut anything. She owns that niche.



Some people have money to burn without any knowledge about knives. Theyd be better off giving money to the poor and buying shuns.


----------



## lemeneid (May 7, 2019)

Jville said:


> Some people have money to burn without any knowledge about knives. Theyd be better off giving money to the poor and buying shuns.


If you told me they bought Kramers or Burkes with that money sure, but her knives are even more rustic than TFs and Takedas and look like ass


----------



## Jville (May 7, 2019)

lemeneid said:


> If you told me they bought Kramers or Burkes with that money sure, but her knives are even more rustic than TFs and Takedas and look like ass


You didnt just put her in the same world as Tfs and Takedas did you? Some people dislike takedas, but i love me some takeda.


----------



## daveb (May 7, 2019)

I've said before, good on her. She's found and exploited a niche. Selling some knives and making some money. Her knives are not my thing but she could be my next ex-wife


----------



## Chef Doom (May 9, 2019)

daveb said:


> I've said before, good on her. She's found and exploited a niche. Selling some knives and making some money. Her knives are not my thing but she could be my next ex-wife


I will be the reason she becomes the ex wife.


----------



## CoteRotie (May 9, 2019)

Chef Doom said:


> I will be the reason she becomes the ex wife.


You have bigger knives?


----------



## daveb (May 9, 2019)

Touche my friend


----------



## Chef Doom (May 14, 2019)

CoteRotie said:


> You have bigger knives?


It is not the size but the motion in which you cut on the board.


----------



## parbaked (May 14, 2019)

Chef Doom said:


> It is not the size but the motion in which you cut on the board.


IME it's the profile and heat treat (hardness) that have the most impact...


----------



## Chef Doom (May 15, 2019)

Hardness is not the end all be all buddy.


----------



## playero (May 20, 2019)

CoteRotie said:


> Right, they buy the knife, display it in the kitchen, then get one of these: https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/1483909118/suvie-kitchen-robot-with-multi-zone-cooking-and-re



Welcome to the Jetzon family.


----------



## playero (May 20, 2019)

daveb said:


> I've said before, good on her. She's found and exploited a niche. Selling some knives and making some money. Her knives are not my thing but she could be my next ex-wife



She should talk to K Onion about knife design.


----------



## aboynamedsuita (Dec 11, 2019)

Anyone else getting spammed with this crap again? Ever since Black Friday it’s been persistent sponsored ads and shill chefs with these crappy knives. Ugh


----------



## M1k3 (Dec 11, 2019)

On YouTube, yes.


----------



## chefcomesback (Dec 12, 2019)

Was surprised to hear the add on joe Rogan podcast


----------



## TSF415 (Dec 12, 2019)

Make it stopppppppppp


----------



## Corradobrit1 (Dec 12, 2019)

Makes sense Crappykoto are spending all their marketing $$$$ in peak gift giving season. Slick vids and many will fall for them.


----------



## inferno (Dec 12, 2019)

aboynamedsuita said:


> Anyone else getting spammed with this crap again? Ever since Black Friday it’s been persistent sponsored ads and shill chefs with these crappy knives. Ugh



I'm getting a full set!


----------



## Corradobrit1 (Dec 12, 2019)

inferno said:


> I'm getting a full set!


Can't wait for the review. Pass around?


----------



## inferno (Dec 12, 2019)

M1k3 said:


> On YouTube, yes.



dear mr m1k3. 

dl firefox
the install the following addons:
uBlock origin
privacy badger
flashstopper
youtube flash video player

get a firefox version that supports there, you might have to get an older one and you might have to dl older versions of these addons. and they are all in the public domain. as is firefox. 

then you will never ever see another m0therfµcking ad on any site on the goddamn fµcking internet ever again. ever.

you can thank me later.


----------



## inferno (Dec 12, 2019)

Corradobrit1 said:


> Can't wait for the review. Pass around?



sure thing. i want everybody to test out these masterpieces themselves of course.

masters of tradition...


----------



## Corradobrit1 (Dec 12, 2019)

Could be KKF Nirvana...... we can all go home and stop wasting money on overpriced Shig's and Kato's


----------



## inferno (Dec 12, 2019)

i saved a whole grand on this! now i'm gonna buy a 2002 corrola for the grand i saved.

gotta be smart man!!


----------



## inferno (Dec 12, 2019)

also planning on buying a decomissonend MiG later today. and i will save like 25 million on that one. 

so i think i can afford a few more corollas it seems...


----------



## kayman67 (Dec 12, 2019)

inferno said:


> I'm getting a full set!



I wanted to try the stones, but people pay a crazy amount for them always, so... No.


----------



## M1k3 (Dec 12, 2019)

inferno said:


> dear mr m1k3.
> 
> dl firefox
> the install the following addons:
> ...



I know about that stuff. I was using the YouTube app at the time. Thanks though


----------



## lemeneid (Dec 13, 2019)

inferno said:


> sure thing. i want everybody to test out these masterpieces themselves of course.
> 
> masters of tradition...


Bad idea, I'm keeping mine as drawer queens and flip them when the time is right


----------

